# 2 Broke Girls: Season Two Thread *spoilers*



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Back for Season Two of 2 Broke Girls...

Spoilers allowed for any episode that's aired on CBS.

I liked this first episode, they're off to a good start. I read where the time change from 7:30 to 8:00 (add an hour if you're an eastie) means they can ratchet up the raunch level another step. Hard to imagine how it could get any raunchier, but they're gonna try. I see where one of the upcoming episodes is called "The Pearl Necklace", so maybe they can.

{Oh hush, leaking the name of an upcoming episode for a sitcom is not a spoiler. Sit down and find something else to complain about.}

When Sophie cried out, " I want a golden shower", my wife asked my why the rest of the cast was laughing and making funny faces. I told her to ask her facebook friends what a GS was, but she didn't fall for it. I can't wait for the PN episode.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I wasn't looking at the TV when she made the golden shower comment..... but I heard it and said WTF (but not the abbreviated version of that) and then laughed!

Great episode. I love this show! Did you see the brunette at the Emmy's. She had a great dress, but all I could think was her tata's where going to jump out of her dress!!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

It was nice to finally see the dad and I like the character who is playing him.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

pmyers said:


> It was nice to finally see the dad and I like the character who is playing him.


Me too. Steven Weber. And I like that they didn't play him as the wronged innocent. He was a thief and they all acknowledge it.

It's funny how Max was creaming for Caroline's dad. On any other show, that would be creepy; on 2 Broke Girls, it fits right in!


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

The father was fine, but he seemed kind of young to me. I would have expected them to cast a slightly older man for the part.

Some really nice stuff at the auction.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

astrohip said:


> Back for Season Two of 2 Broke Girls...
> 
> Spoilers allowed for any episode that's aired on CBS.
> 
> ...




I never heard of this before? I thought as long as it was after prime time, then it was all the same (OTA channels only).


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

bryhamm said:


> I never heard of this before? I thought as long as it was after prime time, then it was all the same (OTA channels only).


I don't know if they are "allowed" to but they are doing it anyway. From an interview with Beth Behrs (Caroline).

http://tvline.com/2012/09/24/2-broke-girls-season-2-beth-behrs/



> TVLINE | 2 Broke Girls is taking over the Two and a Half Men time slot, airing a half-hour later at 9 oclock. Does that mean the humor might get even bawdier?
> 
> I would venture to say yes. I mean, they let us get away with a lot last year, but so far this year Ive been shocked by some of the stuff were allowed to do. Weve shot six [episodes] so far and theyre some of the most hilarious, shocking, wonderful ones weve had. Its going to be a really good season.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

My wife didn't understand why "a golden shower" was funny.

We've been married for years, but I was still a bit embarrassed trying to explain it to her. But nowhere near as embarrassed as she when she finally understood what some kinky folks like to do.

Her expression was priceless.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

bryhamm said:


> I never heard of this before? I thought as long as it was after prime time, then it was all the same (OTA channels only).


It's after 10pm when there's a true dividing line. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watershed_(television)#United_States


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

The golden shower joke was just word play, the opening bit with the breast feeding kid was cruder IMO.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

I love how they let the characters evolve over the course of last season. When people live together they end up rubbing off on one another, and Max has definitely become more optimistic while Caroline has become a bit more cynical. But not enough that they become too much alike to ruin the comedy. 

And it was great how Max was being so cool and aloof and then gets totally charmed by Caroline's Dad. This is going to be a fun season.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

TiVo'Brien said:


> The father was fine, but he seemed kind of young to me. I would have expected them to cast a slightly older man for the part.
> 
> Some really nice stuff at the auction.


I thought he was young too.. But the actor is 51.. and they're both supposed to be late 20s, right? That's perfectly reasonable time-wise then.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

TiVo'Brien said:


> The father was fine, but he seemed kind of young to me. I would have expected them to cast a slightly older man for the part.
> 
> Some really nice stuff at the auction.


He is 24 years older than the actress playing his daughter.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

"There's always money in the banana stand."


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

pmyers said:


> It was nice to finally see the dad and I like the character who is playing him.


The reveal was kinda weak. In all the previews they had his face covered as he walked out. I expected crowd reaction from the laugh track when Steven Weber walked out, but there was nothing. I just felt like, "We waited for THAT?"

Other than that, I liked the episode. Man, the cook is creepy!


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

So, can you really fit $20k in an Altoids can? That's 200 $100 bills!!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

dtle said:


> So, can you really fit $20k in an Altoids can? That's 200 $100 bills!!


Yeah, I found myself skeptical at that claim too.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

dtle said:


> So, can you really fit $20k in an Altoids can? That's 200 $100 bills!!


20 bills tri-folded to fit in the 57mm wide can is about 6mm thick, and the can is only 20mm deep.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

busyba said:


> "There's always money in the banana stand."


Just what I was thinking. So I wondered if they were going to destroy the loving cup.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

One of my biggest laughs actually came from one of the cleanest jokes.

When they entered the auction and Max introduced Caroline as "Zooey Deschanel" I had to laugh, because the moment she appeared on screen in that particular wig and that particular dress, my first thought was that she looked remarkably like this:










They then morphed the joke to imply that she looked like any generic young brunette Hollywood star. She didn't look anywhere near as much like any of the other names they came up with as she did like Zooey.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

dtle said:


> So, can you really fit $20k in an Altoids can? That's 200 $100 bills!!


There are big Altoid cans.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

markz said:


> The reveal was kinda weak. In all the previews they had his face covered as he walked out. I expected crowd reaction from the laugh track when Steven Weber walked out, but there was nothing. I just felt like, "We waited for THAT?"
> 
> Other than that, I liked the episode. Man, the cook is creepy!


I agree. I thought the joke was that we never saw the father. I expected when we finally did it would be someone a little more famous than this guy.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> There are big Altoid cans.


http://www.etsy.com/listing/95965090/altoids-big-tin-10-oz-empty-with-smooth


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

aadam101 said:


> I agree. I thought the joke was that we never saw the father. I expected when we finally did it would be someone a little more famous than this guy.


You do realize he's been on tv in one form or another for the last 20 years, he may not be a big star, but I'd say he's pretty famous.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

$20k in an Altoids can was more likely $1k bills. Given the flashy lifestyle they were leading that makes more sense.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

sean67854 said:


> $20k in an Altoids can was more likely $1k bills. Given the flashy lifestyle they were leading that makes more sense.


I didn't think you could really get those anymore.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

busyba said:


> I didn't think you could really get those anymore.


According to Viki


> As of May 30, 2009, there were 165,372 $1,000 bills known to exist.


and according to my wife


> It's a TV show


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

sean67854 said:


> According to Viki
> 
> and according to my wife


Does your wife know about the time you spend with this girl named Viki?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm no prude but I gave up on this show because it's just too blue for me. Especially for its time slot.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Gunnyman said:


> I'm no prude but I gave up on this show because it's just too blue for me. Especially for its time slot.


Whatever you do, don't look at the latest episode of South Park.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jamesbobo said:


> Whatever you do, don't look at the latest episode of South Park.


South Park has started new episodes again?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

busyba said:


> South Park has started new episodes again?


Last night.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Last night.


I didn't even realize they were starting up again. Even with commercial skipping usually I catch a promo somewhere. Good thing the SP was set ages ago.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

TiVo'Brien said:


> The father was fine, but he seemed kind of young to me. I would have expected them to cast a slightly older man for the part.
> 
> Some really nice stuff at the auction.


He is 51 and she is 26 so it is not crazy. He has held up pretty well.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

busyba said:


> "There's always money in the banana stand."


Exactly what I said!


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

Gunnyman said:


> I'm no prude but I gave up on this show because it's just too blue for me. Especially for its time slot.


Huh. That's pretty much the only reason I *do* watch it.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

The Pearl Necklace episode was very blue. They opened up with many vagina's, and while skirting the whole pearl necklace joke most of the time, Kat went there in the end.

Good stuff, makes me laugh.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

what is 'blue' tv?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

MonsterJoe said:


> what is 'blue' tv?





> Blue comedy is comedy that is off-color, risqué, indecent or profane, largely about sex. It often contains profanity and/or sexual imagery that may shock and offend some audience members.


.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

MonsterJoe said:


> what is 'blue' tv?


When I first moved in with my future wife, her TV had a bluish tint to it and it made a very high pitch squeal. And one speaker on her stereo didn't work. She hadn't even noticed.

That's not what this is about though. Blue in this context, means adult content.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Still loving this show but one thing I'm very glad about is that Jennifer Coolidge's character is still there. Love the girls and the humor, but Sophie is priceless.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> The Pearl Necklace episode was very blue. They opened up with many vagina's, and while skirting the whole pearl necklace joke most of the time, Kat went there in the end.
> 
> Good stuff, makes me laugh.


Even an exaggerated one with the cupcake batter all over Caroline.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> The Pearl Necklace episode was very blue. They opened up with many vagina's, and while skirting the whole pearl necklace joke most of the time, Kat went there in the end.
> 
> Good stuff, makes me laugh.


And over the last two weeks, I've had to explain to my wife what a Golden Shower is, and what a Pearl Necklace is. Then she asked me what next week's episode was about.

As I was showing her... oh, let's not go there.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

astrohip said:


> And over the last two weeks, I've had to explain to my wife what a Golden Shower is, and what a Pearl Necklace is. Then she asked me what next week's episode was about.
> 
> As I was showing her... oh, let's not go there.


We were out with another couple the other day and there was a shuttle bus with a sign about mustache rides. My friends wife asked what that meant. My wife & I started laughing and told our friend he would have to explain!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

markz said:


> We were out with another couple the other day and there was a shuttle bus with a sign about mustache rides. My friends wife asked what that meant. My wife & I started laughing and told our friend he would have to explain!


Wait... there was a shuttle bus with a sign about mustache rides? What kind of shuttle bus advertises m-rides? And where does it go?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Wait... there was a shuttle bus with a sign about mustache rides? What kind of shuttle bus advertises m-rides? And where does it go?


The Chicken Ranch?


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> The Pearl Necklace episode was very blue. They opened up with many vagina's....


...[Oleg]...WHERE???? WHERE???  [/Oleg]


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I guess it's only a matter of time before they have the Donkey Punch episode followed by the Rusty Trombone episode ... or have they already crossed those lines?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Donbadabon said:


> They opened up with many vagina's


pun intended?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I like Candy Andy! Hope he's around for a while.

I really enjoy this show. I like the episodes that aren't focused on the cupcake business.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

That's Candrew Andrew to you!

When he said he had worked on Wall Street I figured they were going to say his company went under due to Caroline's dad.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Caroline: How do you make "Sex on The Beach?"

Oleg: I take off my Speedo and wait...


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

loubob57 said:


> When he said he had worked on Wall Street I figured they were going to say his company went under due to Caroline's dad.


I thought the same thing. It will come up a few episodes later after they have gotten serious.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I am absolutely amazed (and happy) of what they get away with on this show!

GO STAND IN THE CORNER!!!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I cracked up at the comment Max made about how it was good to let it be known you have a strong gag reflex.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I cracked up at the comment Max made about how it was good to let it be known you have a strong gag reflex.


So did the actress playing Caroline.

And it wasn't "in character" because she then had to recover to deliver her next line, which was in anger.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I am absolutely amazed (and happy) of what they get away with on this show!
> 
> GO STAND IN THE CORNER!!!


How much do I love Sophie!! While I love all the characters on this show, I would be profoundly sad if Sophie (Jennifer Coolidge) left!

Han Lee gettin' kinda ballzy but he's no match for Sophie. The combination of the personality of the character and what a cute little guy he is makes him so perfect to me.

At first Oleg just skeeved me out totally and now the character makes me laugh. I think bringing in Sophie has made him more funny and less purely skeevy.

I look forward to this show as much as any of my current favorite shows.

Earl - "my cookie warmer!"


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

busyba said:


> So did the actress playing Caroline.
> 
> And it wasn't "in character" because she then had to recover to deliver her next line, which was in anger.


I think that is one of the reasons I like this show is the chemistry between the 2 girls.

I know people here have bashed them for laughing at their own jokes....but heck...I laugh at my own jokes when I tell them too!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Regina said:


> Caroline: How do you make "Sex on The Beach?"
> 
> Oleg: I take off my Speedo and wait...





pmyers said:


> I am absolutely amazed (and happy) of what they get away with on this show!
> 
> GO STAND IN THE CORNER!!!


I think Oleg and Sophie deliver some of the best one liners on the show. I literally laughed out loud when Sophie told Han to stand in the corner and he said he was going to do that anyway.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Regina said:


> Caroline: How do you make "Sex on The Beach?"
> 
> Oleg: I take off my Speedo and wait...


I dare you to be able to read that NOT in Oleg's voice...go ahead..try it!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

sharkster said:


> How much do I love Sophie!! While I love all the characters on this show, I would be profoundly sad if Sophie (Jennifer Coolidge) left!


I don't know... she's becoming a little _too_ Kramerish I think.

And by that, I don't mean the character itself so much as the role of the character on the show.

This week, she actually got entrance applause. For me, that's an indicator that the writers are starting to let the character get away from them... that she's there just to be there.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

busyba said:


> I don't know... she's becoming a little _too_ Kramerish I think.
> 
> And by that, I don't mean the character itself so much as the role of the character on the show.
> 
> This week, she actually got entrance applause. For me, that's an indicator that the writers are starting to let the character get away from them... that she's there just to be there.


Fair enough, and I hadn't noticed that yet. My criteria is, perhaps, more lax than some when it comes to sitcoms. As long as they make me laugh and I'm engaged, and until one character takes over the whole show entirely, I am happy. (yeah, easily entertained. ha!)

I think, for once, maybe I'm at an advantage with my loud and constant ear-ringing. I can only zero in on one set of sounds (besides the ear-ringing) at a time so I haven't even noticed the audience cheers. I have to really narrow my focus just to hear lines. Yay, something good about tinnitis!  That's a first.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

This show is SO dirty (but funny). I think it out-raunches South Park.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

I am constantly amazed at what the censors let through in this show and last night was another prime example of that.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

dimented said:


> I am constantly amazed at what the censors let through in this show and last night was another prime example of that.


Me too. A used condom and a play on the word "coming" doesn't make me laugh. Raunchy can be funny, but this is just raunchy. I think I'm done with this show.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

I wasn't complaining. I still think it is hilarious.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

They killed an Amish boy.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

They have a barn! Cool, that means they don't have to board Chestnut for the winter. I love the horse!

Looks like Andy got over Caroline being 'that Caroline'. I'm glad. So far, I like Andy.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

dimented said:


> I wasn't complaining. I still think it is hilarious.


Exactly! I'm not complaining, but wow do they get away with a lot. ANAL ANAL ANAL!!!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

loubob57 said:


> That's Candrew Andrew to you!
> 
> When he said he had worked on Wall Street I figured they were going to say his company went under due to Caroline's dad.


Well you weren't too far off.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

pmyers said:


> Well you weren't too far off.


At least that didn't run him off.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

dimented said:


> I wasn't complaining. I still think it is hilarious.


+1. Incredible what they can and do say. But it's one of the funniest sitcoms going these days.

When Caroline decided to get nasty (or dirty or down or whatever she called it, so as to attract Andy), holey moley! What an outfit.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

"Oh...you mean the Slip It Innnnn?"


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

astrohip said:


> +1. Incredible what they can and do say. But it's one of the funniest sitcoms going these days.
> 
> When Caroline decided to get nasty (or dirty or down or whatever she called it, so as to attract Andy), holey moley! What an outfit.


All she needed was a brass pole.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I still thought the Amish guys were going to end up being Hipsters in disguise!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

His Butterfingers didn't get anywhere near my Mounds.

You're Mounds are more like Snow Caps.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

dimented said:


> I wasn't complaining. I still think it is hilarious.


But then, you ARE dimented after all.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

tiams said:


> Me too. A used condom and a play on the word "coming" doesn't make me laugh. Raunchy can be funny, but this is just raunchy. I think I'm done with this show.


That's actually my reaction to a lot of South Park episodes. They can be either hilarious or just raunchy. I am NOT saying this show in any way compares to South Park, but mostly my reaction has been that it's funny, and like someone else said, how did this get on TV. (Along with South Park, I DO think it's sort of sad that this kind of humor is now SOOOO prevalent But since I'm watching it and laughing at it, I'm giving it positive reinforcement.)


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I must be a sicko. I couldn't stop laughing when the blood started hitting the wall at the egg donation clinic.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

I am burning in hell with you then. I thought it was hilarious. 


So, are they no longer 2 Broke Girls?


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

I forgot to watch the cash register/ running total at the end of the episode. What did it say?
I think they may still be broke - aren't they now 20k or so in debt?


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

alpacaboy said:


> I forgot to watch the cash register/ running total at the end of the episode. What did it say?
> I think they may still be broke - aren't they now 20k or so in debt?


It added the $20k to their total.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Sophie didn't say it was a loan. It was more like "keep the change".
But also keep the free cupcakes flowing.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

They now have $21,183 or something like that. I guess this value represents their cash assets, rather than their net worth


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

awesome!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

madscientist said:


> They now have $21,183 or something like that. I guess this value represents their cash assets, rather than their net worth


That should drop rapidly once they sign the lease on the new store.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

busyba said:


> That should drop rapidly once they sign the lease on the new store.


"4k a month before the murder"

I guess they'll have to move that fancy stove into the store


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

The restaurant is so important to the show that the new cupcake place has to bomb quickly. Surely the girls couldn't work at both the restaurant and the cupcake place.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Maybe the girls hire everyone from the diner to work at the cupcake place.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I would NOT want Oleg touching my cupcakes! lol


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I would NOT want Oleg touching my cupcakes! lol


Especially with his ass pillow.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I really didn't like Sophie at first but now I love her.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I hadn't watched this show much but I caught a bit of it a few weeks ago and thought it was pretty funny so I set an SP.

Then they had those 2 Amish guys on last week and Sophie kept calling them puppies....

OMG I nearly threw up I was laughing so hard.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

sushikitten said:


> I really didn't like Sophie at first but now I love her.


I like how they have gone old school on her and when she walks on for first scene she gets the cheer.

So what does this mean for Carolyn and Andy being neighbors? Also will they stop working at the diner?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I just don't see a way to cut out the diner. I predict they get robbed of the $20k...perhaps after "going out in style" at the diner and having to gravel to get their jobs back.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

pmyers said:


> I just don't see a way to cut out the diner. I predict they get robbed of the $20k...perhaps after "going out in style" at the diner and having to gravel to get their jobs back.


Maybe they can use the shovel that they use for their horse to scoop the gravel.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Is $4K rent (pre murder) for that size of a place in that location even remotely realistic?

I always think it's amusing that most movies/shows seem to avoid showing things like prices/wages/etc. (e.g. the "I'll write down this offer and slide it to you on this piece of paper even though we're the only two in the room" schtick). In fact, I always pay attention to things like grocery store signs & gas station signs in movies to look for prices.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

mcb08 said:


> Maybe they can use the shovel that they use for their horse to scoop the gravel.


Grovel?


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

loubob57 said:


> Especially with his ass pillow.


Oleg: Is nice to see you girls like this, outside of work, no?

Max and Caroline: NO!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

mattack said:


> Is $4K rent (pre murder) for that size of a place in that location even remotely realistic?


In Brooklyn these days? Absolutely.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Wow.. ok, I really have no idea how much business rent is, but since that would be expensive for a house, I thought a business would have to be a LOT more than that.. (Though I still can't imagine how lots of these weird little places, e.g. real life cupcake places like in the show, stay in business, even with ridiculously overpriced cupcakes..)


----------



## CharlieB (Mar 13, 2002)

She's choking! She's choking!

Oleg, what do you do when a woman is choking?

Usually I just step back a few inches.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

CharlieB said:


> She's choking! She's choking!
> 
> Oleg, what do you do when a woman is choking?
> 
> Usually I just step back a few inches.


Oleg has the best lines-I love that actor, he is hilarious!


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

He's definitely growing on me.

Wait, what?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm kinda impressed that they're going to the cupcake shop so soon. I wonder if the main setting of the story will switch there once they get it open?


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> I'm kinda impressed that they're going to the cupcake shop so soon. I wonder if the main setting of the story will switch there once they get it open?


I don't know. To me it still seems like it could just be a short story arc. The store has not been a success yet. I can see them taking it the direction of failing and the girls are back to being broke.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

dimented said:


> I don't know. To me it still seems like it could just be a short story arc. The store has not been a success yet. I can see them taking it the direction of failing and the girls are back to being broke.


The store is a misstep. They will fail. They will then focus on catering.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

I think to move the primary location of the show to the cupcake shop would be a shark-jump. There's great chemistry between the various employees of the diner. Han, Oleg, and Earl must remain an integral part of the cast, and how would the writers have Max and Caroline quit the diner to run their store and keep those three in the cast?

I agree with the assessment that the store will fail and the girls will re-focus on catering. If the writers do anything else, IMHO, they'll kill the show, and I assume they're smart enough to know that.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

It would be like Edna's Edibles.. They would just hire them all to work in that run down shopping area witht he cnady store and cupcake store.

I agree I think it will fail.

Can anyone explain the money thing? In the last few weeks the money has jumped around and I am not sure why. I know when they got money from sophie it went up but it seems like it went up 1k in the last episode and down some amount before then and I have no idea why.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

marksman said:


> It would be like Edna's Edibles.. They would just hire them all to work in that run down shopping area witht he cnady store and cupcake store.
> 
> I agree I think it will fail.
> 
> Can anyone explain the money thing? In the last few weeks the money has jumped around and I am not sure why. I know when they got money from sophie it went up but it seems like it went up 1k in the last episode and down some amount before then and I have no idea why.


Rent and expenses for the Cupcake shop.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh wow, I hadn't really taken the cupcake shop story forward.... yeah that's a huge problem, no way can they leave the diner, and if the cupcake shop was a success why would they keep working at the diner?

Very good points.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

The raunchy humor was back last night 

Caroline "Are all these guy you invited going to come?"
Max "In my experience when a guy says he is not comming he does anyway"


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

mwhip said:


> The raunchy humor was back last night
> 
> Caroline "Are all these guy you invited going to come?"
> Max "In my experience when a guy says he is not comming he does anyway"


That was great-I also LOLed when poor Han couldn't get in because they were "at capacity" and then the bouncer was letting in "good looking guys who look like trouble"
..then he lets Earl in!


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I am hoping they ditch the store soon. For me, the last few episodes have been weaker than previous ones.

Maybe the writers need to realize every episode doesn't have to be about cupcakes. The name of the series isn't "How I Bought A Cupcake Store" after all.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> I am hoping they ditch the store soon. For me, the last few episodes have been weaker than previous ones.
> 
> Maybe the writers need to realize every episode doesn't have to be about cupcakes. The name of the series isn't "How I Bought A Cupcake Store" after all.


No because then they would be on the air for 10 years and they would always visit cupcake stores but never actually buy one but always tease toward the end of the season that they were totally going to buy one. (HIMYM rant )


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I predict a fire and no insurance.....


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

marksman said:


> Can anyone explain the money thing? In the last few weeks the money has jumped around and I am not sure why. I know when they got money from sophie it went up but it seems like it went up 1k in the last episode and down some amount before then and I have no idea why.


At least on one episode last night, it went down $2K IIRC. I thought that was for part of a month's rent, though I'm not sure how much real time each show is supposed to cover. (It was $4K/month pre-murder.)

Yeah, I wish if they keep the money thing (which I think is a fun gimmick), they make it more clear in the episode why it changes.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

mwhip said:


> The raunchy humor was back last night


The little kid actor should go on YouTube and say his show is filthy and we shouldn't watch it.
.

.

.

.

.

Speaking of Han, of course .

phox


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Well played sir!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Seems like their dollar number should be going down a lot more than it did for these two episodes. Not only is there the rent, but they threw that party giving away a lot of food and booze. Additionally, they had all those days of virtually no business.

Anyway, I'm in the camp of 'let the cupcake store go'. Maybe it can be taken over by Sophie and become some kind of twisted (love her!) dream that SHE has.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Regina said:


> That was great-I also LOLed when poor Han couldn't get in because they were "at capacity" and then the bouncer was letting in "good looking guys who look like trouble"
> ..then he lets Earl in!


Yes.

I totally saw it coming when Earl entered the scene, but still funny!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

They haven't paid the next rent yet. They said so. The money went into the party, the cupcakes and the hoagies.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I rather enjoyed the last episode quite a bit! Lots of good humor in it!

The rent for next month isn't paid yet, as someone else has said. The money went towards the party, my assumption of course.

I don't think the cupcake shop is a long term thing. They'll take the show in another direction....I hope.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Sadara said:


> I don't think the cupcake shop is a long term thing. They'll take the show in another direction....I hope.


Since they haven't had a paying (full price) customer yet, I think you are safe in thinking the shop is not going to last.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Heck, even in real life, I don't see how any of these "sell a totally fluff thing" stores can last.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

mattack said:


> Heck, even in real life, I don't see how any of these "sell a totally fluff thing" stores can last.


I was wondering about that. I do see candy-only stores in real-life, but never a cupcake-only store.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

dtle said:


> I was wondering about that. I do see candy-only stores in real-life, but never a cupcake-only store.


Really? I've seen at least 2 TV shows based on IRL cupcake-only stores.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

dtle said:


> I was wondering about that. I do see candy-only stores in real-life, but never a cupcake-only store.


We have TONS of cupcake stores here in Phoenix. Usually they also sell cakes, cake-pops, and sometimes ice cream.

More and more kids (2-8year olds) birthday parties we've gone to have cupcakes instead of a big cake. That way each kid gets their own.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

dtle said:


> I was wondering about that. I do see candy-only stores in real-life, but never a cupcake-only store.


Here's one that's close to me:

http://cupcakeconcept.com/

611 East Boston Street in Covington, LA would be about as high as you'd find in retail rent in this area too.

They've been in business several years.

(That being said, I hope they drop the cupcake store from the plot of 2 Broke Girls within a few episodes...)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

dtle said:


> I was wondering about that. I do see candy-only stores in real-life, but never a cupcake-only store.


I live near one. They do a good business. Think of it as a bakery.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

dtle said:


> I was wondering about that. I do see candy-only stores in real-life, but never a cupcake-only store.


https://maps.google.com/maps?q=cupc...,0.181789&hq=cupcakes&hnear=New+York&t=m&z=13

http://www.yelp.com/search?find_desc=cup+cakes&find_loc=New+York,+NY&ns=1


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

OK I don't understand why Caroline only has one pair of pants. The same tight brown pants every single day?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

HAVE YOU NOT SEEN HER IN HER GRAY SHORTS????

Sorry for the shouting (and I know you likely meant what she wears outside the apartment), but I have come to LOVE her gray shorts. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

mdougie said:


> OK I don't understand why Caroline only has one pair of pants. The same tight brown pants every single day?


And what's wrong with that?


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

JLucPicard said:


> HAVE YOU NOT SEEN HER IN HER GRAY SHORTS????
> 
> Sorry for the shouting (and I know you likely meant what she wears outside the apartment), but I have come to LOVE her gray shorts. :up: :up: :up:


Ah the grey shorts. Yes I did notice those very specifically last week. I can just imagine tapping that show. They spend more time giving her the perfect weggy than they do on her hair and makeup.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mdougie said:


> Ah the grey shorts. Yes I did notice those very specifically last week. I can just imagine *tapping *that show. They spend more time giving her the perfect weggy than they do on her hair and makeup.


I'm not sure who or what we're tapping, but I'm in!:up:


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

astrohip said:


> I'm not sure who or what we're tapping, but I'm in!:up:


Freudian typo


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

astrohip said:


> I'm not sure who or what we're tapping, but I'm in!:up:





mdougie said:


> Freudian typo


. Best laugh I've had in a while.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

So they've gone through all $20k? I know startups are money sucks, but...


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

sushikitten said:


> So they've gone through all $20k? I know startups are money sucks, but...


IIRC in the first episode Caroline said it would cost $250,000 to start a cupcake business which is why they started showing the total. In retrospect they got off cheap.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm just saying they had $20k. First and last rent (if even that) would be $6k-ish. The party? Not much since they got stuff donated, right? Maybe $2k? Random supplies and whatever, maybe $2k? That's $10k. But they don't have this month's rent?

I know it's tv, but I'm just trying to figure out where the whole check went.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

sushikitten said:


> I'm just saying they had $20k. First and last rent (if even that) would be $6k-ish. The party? Not much since they got stuff donated, right? Maybe $2k? Random supplies and whatever, maybe $2k? That's $10k. But they don't have this month's rent?
> 
> I know it's tv, but I'm just trying to figure out where the whole check went.


Supplies... Cupcake ovens.. cupcake outfits that surely need replacement every week, all those hogies that went to waste...


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

LifeIsABeach said:


> IIRC in the first episode Caroline said it would cost $250,000 to start a cupcake business which is why they started showing the total. In retrospect they got off cheap.


I thought it was $50K. Anyway, yeah, lots of startup costs in business.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Pretty sure Caroline said $250K. That was probably in the first or second episode.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I had forgotten too. According to wikipedia it was $250k:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_2_Broke_Girls_episodes

"Each episode ends with a running tally of the money earned out of the $250,000 the girls need to open a cupcake business, whether it increases or decreases."


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

loubob57 said:


> Pretty sure Caroline said $250K. That was probably in the first or second episode.


Yep you're right. I just rewatched the first episode and it's at the very end.

BTW, 2 Broke Girls isn't on iTunes, Amazon, Hulu or any other legal download place I could find. Guess they really want to sell those discs.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

So...forget the talk about cupcakes, money, Caroline's pants/shorts, etc...(sorry, guys)  ...why was Caroline embarrassed when Candy Andy showed up to smoke weed with that guy? Shouldn't _he_ have been embarrassed? 

Is there no stigma associated with weed anymore?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

So according to the episode guide they went from like $21k to $7k in one episode. You'd think they'd make a bigger deal of spending $14k or if they did I completely missed it.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

Regina said:


> So...forget the talk about cupcakes, money, Caroline's pants/shorts, etc...(sorry, guys)  ...why was Caroline embarrassed when Candy Andy showed up to smoke weed with that guy? Shouldn't _he_ have been embarrassed?
> 
> Is there no stigma associated with weed anymore?


Sure there is, but it is getting more proportional to the harm it does. Why should weed we penalized more than whiskey? As for why she was embarrassed when Andy showed up she is the one who still feels the stigma.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

mdougie said:


> Sure there is, but it is getting more proportional to the harm it does. Why should weed we penalized more than whiskey? As for why she was embarrassed when Andy showed up she is the one who still feels the stigma.


I guess so...and as for your question, we could debate that all night....


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Regina said:


> So...forget the talk about cupcakes, money, Caroline's pants/shorts, etc...(sorry, guys)  ...why was Caroline embarrassed when Candy Andy showed up to smoke weed with that guy? Shouldn't _he_ have been embarrassed?
> 
> Is there no stigma associated with weed anymore?


When was there a stigma associated with weed, I don't ever remember one.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

zordude said:


> When was there a stigma associated with weed, I don't ever remember one.


As Caroline pointed out the stigma with weed is that it drains your motivation, and slows your mind. It makes you a burn out loser.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Big apple to you too!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

zordude said:


> When was there a stigma associated with weed, I don't ever remember one.


Umm, because it's illegal, and some of us think it's immoral?

This isn't MEANT to follow on the same thing, but why was "nice" candy Andy delivering food to the druggies? Why wouldn't a regular pizza deliveryman do it?


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

zordude said:


> When was there a stigma associated with weed, I don't ever remember one.


On tv and in movies it is always cool, fun, and positive.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

mattack said:


> This isn't MEANT to follow on the same thing, but why was "nice" candy Andy delivering food to the druggies? Why wouldn't a regular pizza deliveryman do it?


He wasn't "delivering" pizza. He was one of the attendees of the party; he just brought pizza with him.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

tiams said:


> On tv and in movies it is always cool, fun, and positive.


Just on this show it was portrayed as the opposite of all those things by one of the lead characters. Carolyn stated is wasn't cool or fun. She didn't feel good while using it and jumped out a window to escape the shame she felt.


----------



## CharlieB (Mar 13, 2002)

mdougie said:


> Just on this show it was portrayed as the opposite of all those things by one of the lead characters. Carolyn stated is wasn't cool or fun. She didn't feel good while using it and jumped out a window to escape the shame she felt.


That was just the paranoia of a first-time user who had partaken of more than she should have (ate the whole cupcake).


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

CharlieB said:


> That was just the paranoia of a first-time user who had partaken of more than she should have (ate the whole cupcake).


And, maybe in this case, that she was a dealer.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

busyba said:


> He wasn't "delivering" pizza. He was one of the attendees of the party; he just brought pizza with him.


Oh, that's even worse!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mattack said:


> Oh, that's even worse!


Yeah. Just horrible. A twenty something guy smokes weed. Wow. How unimaginable and horrible.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

mattack said:


> Umm, because it's illegal, and some of us think it's immoral?


Immoral? You're watching 2 Broke Girls and complaining smoking weed is immoral? I'm interested in learning more about this moral worldview. Is there a newsletter?


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

madscientist said:


> Immoral? You're watching 2 Broke Girls and complaining smoking weed is immoral? I'm interested in learning more about this moral worldview. Is there a newsletter?


Yes. Yes, there is.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

mdougie said:


> Just on this show it was portrayed as the opposite of all those things by one of the lead characters. Carolyn stated is wasn't cool or fun. She didn't feel good while using it and jumped out a window to escape the shame she felt.


Carolyn was also portrayed as being ridiculous for feeling that way. She was the uncool one.



madscientist said:


> Immoral? You're watching 2 Broke Girls and complaining smoking weed is immoral? I'm interested in learning more about this moral worldview. Is there a newsletter?


What have they done that was immoral? Are you talking about Carolyn's father?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

tiams said:


> What have they done that was immoral? Are you talking about Carolyn's father?


Morality is obviously subjective, so asking _me_ what they've done that was immoral is not useful. What I was curious about were the moral distinctions being made by those who enjoy watching a show which features non-stop casual sex, lying, cheating, references to sexual slavery, suicide, and black-out drunkenness (and that's just the last two episodes)--but draw the line at jokes about marijuana. Seems like an interesting worldview, is what I was saying.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Goodness-what have I started? 

Hey-how about those grey shorts? 

Hey-how about Kat Dennings' boobs?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Regina said:


> Hey-how about Kat Dennings' boobs?


KD's boobs are so last week.

Now if you wanna discuss Beth Behrs legs...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Glad the show is back.

I loved the 2 bears! Hope they are in more episodes.

Sophie trying to rig the drawing was funny.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Still loving the show but not really liking the 2 different settings of the shop and the diner.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I think the stigma about smoking weed pretty much went out the window after the ridiculosity that was 'Reefer Madness'.

Yes, it makes you lazy and fat IF you smoke it all the time. That is a fact. But I think most people are more moderate users who don't let it become their entire life. 

I haven't smoked a joint in 15 years. But if somebody (I knew) gave me one, I'd smoke the heck out of it. Now that I live in pain every day it could be very helpful. Weed isn't that bad at all and I think that the societal POV has evolved to realize that it doesn't deserve the horrible stigma it used to have attached to it.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

Caroline needs different pants and a new necklace.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

sharkster said:


> I think the stigma about smoking weed pretty much went out the window after the ridiculosity that was 'Reefer Madness'.


My wife & I thought it interesting there were two shows back to back about getting stoned. 2 Broke Girls then Mike & Molly.

Go Weed!


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

Dude if your holding I'm buyin.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Odd how smoking weed has become somewhat the hip thing to do whereas anyone smoking tobacco is now considered subhuman. 

The episode fell flat for me. Just way too incredible, with the two jobs and working 22 hours a day, the stupid shim trick, where's my earring, on and on. And they still made $4k on a thousand cakes that they had to make more than once. 

Bah. I know one shouldn't overanalyze a sitcom but this thing has lost its focus. Or something. Only thing they forgot was to have the horse eat half the batch.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

efilippi said:


> Odd how smoking weed has become somewhat the hip thing to do whereas anyone smoking tobacco is now considered subhuman.
> .


That is because so few people smoke weed in public, except for Dave Mathews, Snoop Dog or Widespread panic shows, and cigarette butts litter up the place. The new hip way to get nicotine is to vape it, and dipping is still popular with the youths in some areas.

Little known fact. The concert with the most arrests every year at the Cythia Woods is Dave Mathews. Dude it is so hard to run from the police in flip flops.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Stupid making the cupcakes twice.. Heck, give the buyers a discount, saying there MIGHT be a lost earring in one of them (presuming they don't find it the same way they did in the show), and tell them to be careful eating them.

Though was she even wearing the other earring? the one they found was a BIG one, I didn't see an earring in her other ear.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

astrohip said:


> My wife & I thought it interesting there were two shows back to back about getting stoned. 2 Broke Girls then Mike & Molly.
> 
> Go Weed!


Both pretty funny. Loved (spoiler re: Mike & Molly)


Spoiler



stoned Mike


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Still loving the show but not really liking the 2 different settings of the shop and the diner.


Well, it's always been 2 settings: the Diner and their apartment.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

mattack said:


> Stupid making the cupcakes twice.. Heck, give the buyers a discount, saying there MIGHT be a lost earring in one of them (presuming they don't find it the same way they did in the show), and tell them to be careful eating them.


Ah, I was actually thinking 'metal detector'.

But either way you shouldn't have needed to destroy a thousand cupcakes over a lost earring.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Jonathan_S said:


> Ah, I was actually thinking 'metal detector'.


I was too, except I could see her wearing plastic earrings


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mattack said:


> Stupid making the cupcakes twice.. Heck, give the buyers a discount, saying there MIGHT be a lost earring in one of them (presuming they don't find it the same way they did in the show), and tell them to be careful eating them.


No way do you say something like that to a customer. They probably would cancel the order, never order from you again and may call the Board of Health. This ain't making cupcakes for your Aunt Suzie's daughter's birthday. This is business.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> mattack said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid making the cupcakes twice.. Heck, give the buyers a discount, saying there MIGHT be a lost earring in one of them (presuming they don't find it the same way they did in the show), and tell them to be careful eating them.
> ...


Tell them you're celebrating Irish herative with a Barmbrack inspired cupcake. Or celebrating New Orleans with King Cake inspired cupcakes. 
Whoever finds the earring gets good fortune


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

a toothpick or butter knife could have probed the cupcakes without destroying them.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Satchel said:


> a toothpick or butter knife could have probed the cupcakes without destroying them.


Did they tell you they were tired?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

The only thing I didn't like about the earring storyline was that they had already used it before when Caroline's necklace broke.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm surprised they didn't take the cupcakes into an ER and try to get them X Rayed.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Now I want Peeps, too.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

"Keep it up and we'll finally have an answer to the question 'Which came first - the chicken or the Oleg?'"

An actual 'pause until I finish laughing' moment!


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I have never watched a whole show of 2BGirls before, but caught the end of one today and enjoyed it, so I TiVo time shifted back and watched it. I loved the comments about Dexter and 'like walking through a car wash with puppet bodies as the washer elements'. They really had some great lines in this episode. I think I will get a season pass.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

replaytv said:


> They really had some great lines in this episode.


They have some great line severy episode. Sometimes it feels like the writers think up a line and then write the story around it.

My one complaint with this episode was Andy Dick. Why do people keep giving him work? Aren't there out of work actors in hollywood who are not complete a-holes?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I turned it on and saw Andy Dick, and stopped watching. He is the one single actor that I just can't watch.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

So correct me if I'm wrong. The girls decided, AGAIN, to go without insurance on their business??


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Yup, still no insurance but don't forget that the cupcake shop is only open every few days, when they aren't working at the diner or caring for the horse.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Selling their 'cupcakes' by stripping or pole dancing seems a much easier way to make money, but of course having to put up with the losers staring at them and trying to touch probably is enough to go back to selling real cupcakes. 

I loved Andys' 'shop of horrors' with all the puppets. I hope to see it as a usual part of the show. But it seems too many people hate him with this group, so maybe he will move over to Big Bang Theory, my favorite show.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I can't get over his involvement in Phil Hartman's death, albeit only peripherally and his callous, cruel attitude about the whole incident.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Langree said:


> I can't get over his involvement in Phil Hartman's death, albeit only peripherally and his callous, cruel attitude about the whole incident.


I had no idea he was involved. I thought Phil's wife shot him or something like that, right?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

If you liked this episode you'll _love_ this show, because IMO this was a relatively weak one, and the jokes and snide remarks weren't nearly as funny as usual.

No insurance. I mean, what are the chances of someone ELSE getting injured? Gotta be a million to one.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I like Andy Dick (as a 'character', can't quite call him an actor&#8230 in small doses.. This episode was weird. Funny, but very weird.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Anubys said:


> I had no idea he was involved. I thought Phil's wife shot him or something like that, right?


Jon Lovitz insists that Andy Dick had re-introduced Hartmanns wife to cocaine and that this fueled her unstable condition and caused her to shoot Hartmann. Dick denies it, but being Andy Dick, he couldn't resist playing it, and actually told Lovitz that he (Dick) had "put the Hartmann curse on you. You're next". It led to a physical altercation.

I can only say that Dick is well named.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

There is absolutely no reason why they didn't ask for their $1,000 back.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Anubys said:


> There is absolutely no reason why they didn't ask for their $1,000 back.


Yeah, I wondered about that. If he was still going to sue them anyway why does he get to keep the $1,000?


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

> Yeah, I wondered about that. If he was still going to sue them anyway why does he get to keep the $1,000?


Because they did not know enough to get him to sign a release of all claims.

If they are still insisting on self-insuring (which is what you do if you don't get an insurance company to protect you from liability and loss), they damn well better understand the legalities.

It may be true at this point, the girls have little in the way of any finances at risk. They have no savings, no inventory or long term reputation and goodwill as a business. Their income is very miniscule.

Sure, at this point, they have little to lose.

But damn, do they figure they'll always be in that position? Why risk future earnings with a slip and fall? Or maybe Caroline forgets to shut off the oven, and a resulting fire destroys not only their shop, but two or three others.

The ruinous liability damages will destroy their business, force them into bankruptcy, and completely end any hope of ever doing better. Caroline Channing will even do further damage to the family reputation.

If they go without insurance, they deserve to fail. Stupidity should _not _be rewarded.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It's a comedy.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I liked when Kat told Beth that Andy would put Kat's top on Beth's bottom, and that they would look incredible! Very true!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

markz said:


> I liked when Kat told Beth that Andy would put Kat's top on Beth's bottom, and that they would look incredible! Very true!


I still don't get that. So it would be a girl with 4 breasts?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Anubys said:


> I still don't get that. So it would be a girl with 4 breasts?


If you consider Beth's (Caroline's) buttocks to be breasts, then I guess so.

And Tony's answer to MikeCC was perfect! 

The nit-picky point that bothered me was at the end they dropped their' bank' from $4800 down to $3800. That makes sense considering the $1000 payoff, but not when you consider the $1000 didn't come from their 'bank', but presumably from the hipster trivia contest. I know they only showed them leaving to go acquire the money that way, but that IS where they got it, right?

And, yes, I know - it's a comedy!


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

JLucPicard said:


> The nit-picky point that bothered me was at the end they dropped their' bank' from $4800 down to $3800. That makes sense considering the $1000 payoff, but not when you consider the $1000 didn't come from their 'bank', but presumably from the hipster trivia contest. I know they only showed them leaving to go acquire the money that way, but that IS where they got it, right?
> 
> And, yes, I know - it's a comedy!


I didn't really pay attention to the number when I watched the show, but now that you point it out shouldn't they have gotten some income from selling all those "90's" cupcakes to the hipsters? Very unlikely they managed to exactly break even on all those.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Ereth said:


> Jon Lovitz insists that Andy Dick had re-introduced Hartmanns wife to cocaine and that this fueled her unstable condition and caused her to shoot Hartmann. Dick denies it, but being Andy Dick, he couldn't resist playing it, and actually told Lovitz that he (Dick) had "put the Hartmann curse on you. You're next". It led to a physical altercation.
> 
> I can only say that Dick is well named.


I'm pretty sure that Dick was also involved in the suicide of that guy from _Suddenly Susan_, also by knocking him off the wagon.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Watched last night if I hadn't seen it here I would have never noticed that was Andy Dick, sure looks like a old weirdo. Last I heard of him he was living in someones garden shed, usually stories like that are made up for publicity in his case however is believable.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> The nit-picky point that bothered me was at the end they dropped their' bank' from $4800 down to $3800. That makes sense considering the $1000 payoff, but not when you consider the $1000 didn't come from their 'bank', but presumably from the hipster trivia contest. I know they only showed them leaving to go acquire the money that way, but that IS where they got it, right?
> 
> And, yes, I know - it's a comedy!


Actually, I wondered about that too, but since I have not paid any attention to the continuity of the numbers from week to week, I don't care.

Anyway, the number was to be able to set up a business originally. Hello! They have a business!

(I don't get hung up on things like this nor on the title of the show "How I Met Your Mother.")


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm not a fan of Andy Dick (not by ANY stretch), but I thought he was good in this role. While the character was pretty creepy, he rather avoided his usual level of Andy Dickishness. You can be pretty damn creepy and STILL be nowhere near as creepy as Andy Dick.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

sharkster said:


> I'm not a fan of Andy Dick (not by ANY stretch), but I thought he was good in this role. While the character was pretty creepy, he rather avoided his usual level of Andy Dickishness. You can be pretty damn creepy and STILL be nowhere near as creepy as Andy Dick.


Yea I can just hear the director. Hey Andy, just kind of act naturally, but tone it down a little.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Hmmm.... I wonder if this episode is actually a pilot for a sitcom with Andys' character as the star. If it is I am going to watch it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

replaytv said:


> Hmmm.... I wonder if this episode is actually a pilot for a sitcom with Andys' character as the star. If it is I am going to watch it.


Yes. Because a single man living alone with no friends or colleagues except for puppets is perfect sitcom fodder.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I was disappointed to see Andy Dick in this ep because I can't stand him these days (I think the last time I liked him was on News Radio).


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> The nit-picky point that bothered me was at the end they dropped their' bank' from $4800 down to $3800. That makes sense considering the $1000 payoff, but not when you consider the $1000 didn't come from their 'bank', but presumably from the hipster trivia contest. I know they only showed them leaving to go acquire the money that way, but that IS where they got it, right?


Yes.

There's a deleted scene on CBS.com of them winning the Trivia contest: http://www.cbs.com/shows/2_broke_gi...p7ZDPnWyIkEw/2-broke-girls-90-s-trivia-night/


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

sushikitten said:


> I was disappointed to see Andy Dick in this ep because I can't stand him these days.


Yeah, me too. I just do not like him. He seems to take his last name waayyy too seriously. Like he wants it to be an accurate label.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I still don't get that. So it would be a girl with 4 breasts?


I believe she meant that since she said he was a serial killer, he'd cut them up and use Kat's body above the waste and Beth's below the waist. Since that plays to both of their assets, she said they'd look amazing.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

busyba said:


> I'm pretty sure that Dick was also involved in the suicide of that guy from Suddenly Susan, also by knocking him off the wagon.


I think it is off base for people to blame one drug addict for the actions of another. This goes both got that case and Hartmsn's wife.

When two drug addicts get together and do drugs you can't really just blame on of them. To believe otherwise would to never have really known any drug addicts in your life.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

marksman said:


> I think it is off base for people to blame one drug addict for the actions of another. This goes both got that case and Hartmsn's wife.
> 
> When two drug addicts get together and do drugs you can't really just blame on of them. To believe otherwise would to never have really known any drug addicts in your life.


:up: Andy Dick may be a dick, but he is not responsible for anyone else doing drugs or drinking. You make your own choices.

eta: Not taking responsibility for your own actions and blaming someone else for driving you to drugs is a common trait among drug abusers.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Holy sh... That was a horrible episode. Embarrassingly bad. To me, the worst of the season, by far.


----------

